# extravasation contrast



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi All,

Please suggest me the ICD for  Extravasation of intrvenous contrast
thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 19, 2008)

Extravasation simply means "escape".  I believe the phrase you actually mean "extravasation _of_ contrast."  I do not know there would be a specific ICD for it; can you provide the context of this statement?  (It obviously comes from a Rad study, just what type, etc.)


----------

